# New "Coyote Ugly" themed bar opening in Birmingham



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2016)

Meet the coyotes who will be shaking up Brum's bar scene

It's 2016 for fucks sake and still we're getting shit like this 

Hooters by another name, but hey, it's OK coz it's in Digbeth not Broad Street and all the women are "edgy" and "alternative".

Yuck


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

> What is sexist about people dancing on the tables? It’s going to be an immersive experience, where everyone in the crowd is involved – male and female.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hooters by another name, but hey, it's OK coz it's in Digbeth not Broad Street and all the women are "edgy" and "alternative".


and the staff will all have turned over by the end of november


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been to the bar in NYC which I think that film was based on and it was ok. Didn't seem sleazy at all really, just a good laugh. I was there with a few female colleagues and they didn't seem to have a problem with it either.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I've been to the bar in NYC which I think that film was based on and it was ok. Didn't seem sleazy at all really, just a good laugh. I was there with a few female colleagues and they didn't seem to have a problem with it either.


Some friends took me there too. All the 'fun' seemed a bit forced. I left.


----------



## maomao (Aug 19, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I was there with a few female colleagues and they didn't seem to have a problem with it either.


Probably because all the boys were having a good laugh and they didn't want to look like a bunch of miserable cunts.


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 20, 2016)

Digbeth is absolutely going to go to shit over the next ten years isn't it


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 22, 2016)

muscovyduck said:


> Digbeth is absolutely going to go to shit over the next ten years isn't it



If this is what now qualifies as edgy and alternative in Digbeth then its over.


----------



## binka (Aug 30, 2016)

If they're all prancing around on top of the bar how long am I expected to wait for my pint of Pedigree? Typical Birmingham, that's why I avoid the place if possible


----------



## cybershot (Sep 6, 2016)

This can fuck right off. Digbeth is the only good thing about centre of Birmingham and if this attracts the tards it's only a matter of time before it falls like Broad St.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 6, 2016)

cybershot said:


> This can fuck right off. Digbeth is the only good thing about centre of Birmingham and if this attracts the tards it's only a matter of time before it falls like Broad St.



There will still be Mr. Egg


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2016)

Thought that closed down ages ago.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Thought that closed down ages ago.



yeah it did, but Mr Egg is too much of a legendary place to ever really be gone.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 13, 2016)

When did Digbeth get all hip and happening?

25 years ago it was a dirty, sleazy shithole with a booming 'night time economy' that revolved around robbery, sexual assault and the provision of chemical stimulants. At what point did it become anything other than a dirty, sleazy shithole who's reputation is at risk?

I remember Hooters btw, it was awful - skin-crawlingly awkward, I don't think it lasted long - I don't know anyone who went twice...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2016)

who could have imagined dining in a resteraunt where you know they know you know they were employed because they have ample bosoms and some waitressing experience might be a horrifying experience?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> who could have imagined dining in a resteraunt where you know they know you know they were employed because they have ample bosoms and some waitressing experience might be a horrifying experience?



i was a student. there were girls. its USP was that there were girls who wouldn't call the police if you looked at them. when you actually got there you felt like calling the police yourself, but remarkably not everyone foresaw that thats what it would be like...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 14, 2016)

kebabking said:


> When did Digbeth get all hip and happening?



2010 accoridng to the Guardian: 

The beat of a different Brum: a culture weekend in Birmingham

Digbeth Dining Club, The Rainbow/Lab 11, numerous artist/start up/impact hubs studios have also had an impact.

As for the sleazy shithole vibe you remember it's still what hipsters like to describe as 'edgy' or 'raw glamour' if you are Kevin Sampson.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 14, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Thought that closed down ages ago.



It did, but then it moved to the top of Hurst Street and reopened minus the giant egg hanging off the ceiling.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's 2016 for fucks sake and still we're getting shit like this




Birmingham's new Coyote Bar axed after legal threats


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 5, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Birmingham's new Coyote Bar axed after legal threats


Ha!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2016)

Cardiff's Coyote Ugly bar will be open by christmas.


----------

